# SAKA



## Pelorus (Mar 26, 2015)

This may be of interest to those of youse who don't peruse other tree forums on the interweb.
Self Adjusting Knee Ascender. Mine just arrived today, so I haven't had a chance to try it yet.
First impressions are it is a well designed and well constructed piece of kit.
Similar function to the Haas, but with a couple of nice refinements, such as a detachable footloop, and more importantly, a stronger bungee action.






The inventor, Richard Mumford has a lot of videos on YouTube, and anyone interested in getting one of these can contact him via there, or send me a pm for his contact info.
I sent Richard an unused Petzl Croll for the one he built me. He prefers the CT ascender, which is apparently better.


----------



## gorman (Mar 26, 2015)

So you feel this is superior to the haas system? I was going to get one but now I might look at this. Does Rich supply the cam device or do I have to ship him one?


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Dave,


110.00 plus 10.00 shipping domestic US. (this is for the complete SAKA) 60.00 plus shipping if you send me an ascender you are not using.

Send check or add 5.00 to use PayPal.

[email protected]. (PayPal)

P.O. Box 478
Acworth, Georgia
30101

email contact is also [email protected]

all black or red with black in the center are the most popular colors at this time. Looks good with the Arbpro boots.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, the SAKA appears superior, and costs less.
Not knocking the Haas (I own one of them), but the SAKA is rigid, = doesn't flop around, and you can take literally a two foot step (as if!) and it will slide up the rope no problem. With the Haas, I've tried different setups such as an over-the-shoulder lanyard and a chest harness, and still can only get it to consistently tend fairly short steps. 
Richard supplies the ascender, unless you happen to have a spare one just collecting dust (like I did) to send him, which will save you a bit of coin.


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 26, 2015)

gorman said:


> So you feel this is superior to the haas system? ...



I prefer to avoid the word "superior" as it is really a personal and subjective judgement, if I say it is lighter, the bungee is stronger and can easily be replaced etc. that works.


----------



## gorman (Mar 26, 2015)

How do you guys usually store it on you during work scenario?


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 26, 2015)

gorman said:


> How do you guys usually store it on you during work scenario?


Well, I mostly avoid "work", but I do hang it on the side of my belt and forget about it. Hanging it with the ascender side up, and leaving the foot loop on your foot, does not leave much hanging actually and it is pretty light weight.

The whole thing weighs 10oz with the foot loop,
if you leave the foot loop on your foot it weights 9oz.


----------



## TC262 (Mar 26, 2015)

My haas works great but this looks like it'll work better!


----------



## gorman (Mar 27, 2015)

I like this but I wouldn't want it jamming me up on my onyx moving around in the tree. So I'm guessing that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 29, 2015)

Some testing..........


----------



## chevybob (Mar 30, 2015)

Saw this over on TB looks good. I was going to buy a Haas maybe I'll hold off and grab one of these.


----------



## TC262 (Apr 1, 2015)

chevybob said:


> Saw this over on TB looks good. I was going to buy a Haas maybe I'll hold off and grab one of these.


The saka has improved the few things I have issues with on my haas. I have trouble getting it on and off my boot, and it doesn't stow that great. I'm thinking I should sell my nearly new haas and order up a saka. Forget about the haas and buy the saka, it's cheaper too!


----------

